# Which D day beach?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Off to France again in late October. With limited time, which beach do you lot recommend to visit, preferably within walking distance of an Aire or FP site. Dog coming too!

Thanks.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Arromanch is a nice spot to start, there is a Aire just back from the sea front in front of the municipal site. 
just outside the village on top of the hill you have the round cinema showing the D Day landings with full sound affect.

RD


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Arromanches and Mulberry harbour, do not forget the museum.

tony

http://www.france-for-visitors.com/normandy/d-day-beaches/arromanches.html


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Juno, great Canadian museum and we parked close by. We didn't stay over night but noticed other vans had.

Have a great trip


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

04HBG said:


> Arromanch is a nice spot to start, there is a Aire just back from the sea front in front of the municipal site.
> just outside the village on top of the hill you have the round cinema showing the D Day landings with full sound affect.
> 
> RD


yes nice town and harbour that you can buy fresh fish of the day boats t


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Omaha beach and don't forget the American cemetery


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We visted Juno Beach & the Museum a couple of weeks ago, to see where my Dad landed. Although we only stayed during the daytime, there didn't seem to be any signs up regarding no overnight parking and many vans parked further to the west clearly had!










The museum is about 200 yards to the right of this photo, past the sailing club building which is the building the other side of us.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*Juno Beach*

There is also a campsite with a 'formal' aire outside the gate at the other end of town - Courseulles sur Mer.

A nice little village as well as a good museum.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Landing*



**** said:


> We visted Juno Beach & the Museum a couple of weeks ago, to see where my Dad landed. Although we only stayed during the daytime, there didn't seem to be any signs up regarding no overnight parking and many vans parked further to the west clearly had!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly recommended

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree Aromanches is a good place to start but I wouldnt stay on the Aire as its really cramped. about 3 miles up the road to the west is Longues sur Mer which has the most intact gun battery in the whole atlantic wall. About 300 yards beyond the battery car park is a fantastic cliff top wild spot and you can even see the Mulberry Harbour at Arromanches from there. I beleive you can walk along the cliffs back to Arromanches but we just used the bike










Omaha beach and the American Cemetary are worth seeing. The cemetery has a fantastic museum which is free.

BD


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Omaha Beach, with museums, is Great! A visit to the American Military Cemetery is a must, with great overnight spot in the 'overflow car park', 50 metres from the main entrance! 
Great outlook and so convenient. Stayed there about three weeks ago, with about 5 other vans. Excellent!!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Arromanches is great for a couple of days. The aire in town is very convenient but can get cramped. 

We stayed last year on the aire at the 360 degree cinema on the cliff top. It was 4 euros for 24 hours, no services but a fabulous view over the Mulberry Harbour. Great beach for dog walking. Nice 5 minute walk down into town (uphill on the way back!) or if your legs are tired a little train runs between the museum and cinema.

The pictures below were taken on the D Day anniversary last June - the first night we stayed on the 'back row' but managed to get a sea view on the 'front row' on the second night. The other picture is taken from the cinema on the cliff top overlooking Arromanches.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Def Aromanche and the 360 degree cinema and the museum (Watch the films) with the American Museum On the way also Pont du Hoc where a small team of troops had a hard fight but took it, still as was then.
Also just a short drive away is Ste-Mère-Église where parachutist John Steele was stranded hung from his chute on the church in the middle of the Town and the town has actually erected a monument of him and his chute onto the church, a nice little town and church. 

If you go to Aromanche park on the top and get the "Train" down, but as Barryd says use the aire he suggests it has great views and is far less cramped.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whichever you visit and the war cemeteries you will be humbled.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For something slightly different, visit St Valery en Caux, great aire by the way but busy.

Go into town and visit the Henry IV house. There is an English language account of the Highlands Division defence of the town against Rommel and his tanks to allow a secondary evacuation from the harbour. Very moving, then climb the hundreds of steps and pay a tribute to our lads high on the cliffs where they fell.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Port en Bessin next to Arromanchelovely town and aire, there is also an aire on the super U


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks all, shows what a mine of info this site can be!


----------

